# Hyper aware?



## jen1017

Do you guys/gals ever feel hyper aware of everything?

It's strange. It's like you almost feel normal, but not because you're just so aware of everything. It's kind of hard to explain.


----------



## rodenhiser

Hyper awareness is a common symptom of DP/DR. Sometimes you'll become aware that your teeth no longer feel right in your mouth, that they aren't placed right. Or your tongue can't sit comfortably, or that you aren't breathing normally. It's nothing to worry about, although it's easier to say that at the time. It's just something that happens. It's fairly, if not very common.


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Oh yes, very much so. My awareness is heightened more than usual for the overall greater picture of things in the world. This has only grown deeper and broader in mental scope of awareness as I've grown. With that also comes the greater sensitivity to sound and imagery - often making it very difficult to focus in crowded situations with lots of noise. It helps to let people know of any communication circumstances as soon as possible so they don't assume your just shy or mad or some other completely incorrect assumption when in fact you simply can't hear or focus well in some situations.

I believe there's a great deal of misunderstanding and false assumption made about people with higher than usual senses just being afraid to speak. Yet, we don't consider a deaf person afraid to hear or a blind person afraid to see. The high-sense person takes extra time to focus their ideas among all the massive addition of sensory input the lesser-sense person takes for granted. I don't use the word "sensitive" with just anyone as many cultures have agree'd upon an empirically false biased and assumed definition for "sensitive" to be meek. Meek is an entirely different concept involving a great philosophical conflict of ethics and hypocrisy among the current rules of a society. Then again, meek could also involve an abused damage brain heavily indoctrinated into certain ways that probably catches too much hell from ignorant people who assume (yet again) that it's just fear. Thankfully the brain is able to adapt and evolve and physically change over time in new experiences. Practice and desire a certain change for yourself...and your body will attempt to make things easier for you in that direction... lift weights=stronger, study knowledge=sharper, meditate=calmer, practice=more control.


----------



## kelly326

Yes! I feel like that is my biggest set back, I can feel normal but not 100% because I am hyper aware of my existence! I hate it, why do I have to be so aware that I'm alive?!?!


----------



## jen1017

kelly326 said:


> Yes! I feel like that is my biggest set back, I can feel normal but not 100% because I am hyper aware of my existence! I hate it, why do I have to be so aware that I'm alive?!?!


I feel the same Kelly. It's like I'm hyper aware of my existence. I just think, I'm a person, on earth flying through space. It just seems so vast and ultimately strange. I look at people and wonder what they're thinking.


----------



## terdferguson

yes


----------



## flowergirlkat

My hyper-awareness is pretty bad at the moment, I'm struggling to eat because I'm so over-aware of the sensations of chewing and taste that I then get more anxious. I'm hungry but after a few mouthfuls I start to feel panicked which makes it impossible to eat any more.


----------



## markiep89

Yes. I become aware of everything. "Oh my left arm feels a bit off" "My tongue feels weird" "My breathing isn't right, I'm dying this time for sure."

Pretty much constantly :/


----------



## sacam7

Was wondering if anyone else experienced this. Hyper aware of my thoughts, actions, sounds around me, everything!


----------



## IndyRhubarb

I very rarely feel hyper aware, but I welcome it! I feel "normal" during this time. As strange as it sounds I feel 3-D. I try to hold on to the feeling, but it always slips away.


----------



## Emilyc

I am one of the two extremes, all the time. I'm either VERY VERY aware of my existence, or I feel like I'm not even here at all, I'm not even real. I too prefer being aware of everything though.


----------



## IndyRhubarb

I finally feel like I am not crazy. Until I found this forum yesterday, I thought I was the only person that felt this way.


----------

